# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  del city city wide garage sale coming up?

## badfish77

I heard its coming up but cant find a date, anyone know?

----------


## Thunder

Yes, if I remember correctly, it is sometime in September.  Not sure if they will do it this year or not.  They are horrible at updating their website. www.cityofdelcity.com

Google search "Del City City Wide Garage Sale" brings up past years of being in September on various weekends.  Nothing specific like first weekend, second weekend...whatever.  

Yes, Del City are extremely disorganized.

----------


## badfish77

yeah, i already tried both of those. ill post if i find out.

----------


## Thunder

Just give City Hall a call and ask them.  After that, scream at them for not organizing on their website and not advertising enough AHEAD OF TIME to give everyone the chance to prepare to host freebie garage sale.

----------


## badfish77

Found out its this weekend thurs- sunday.

----------


## Thunder

Then that is very poor planning on their part.  Most people wouldn't even know about it.  At least its hosted before the Great State Fair of Oklahoma.

----------


## bombermwc

How is that poor planning just because you didn't ask about it? It's not their job to advertise all over town when "garage sale day" is. Remember you can also have one any day of the year...this just happens to be when you don't have to get a permit for it.

----------


## Redskin 70

its been on the community channel since July, and has been advertised in the  local papers plus the NHW have placed the dates in their news papers.........

I dont like garage sales, I dont go to em  or pay attention yet even I was aware it was coming up in August.
BTY it started today and runs till sunday........

----------


## Thunder

If anyone see awesome Palm Tree items amazing enough for resell value, feel free to get them and deliver to me!

----------


## bombermwc

Yeah cause that's gonna happen...everyone wants to shop for you....

----------


## Thunder

> Yeah cause that's gonna happen...everyone wants to shop for you....


Heh, I've people bring items.  Its like selling at pawn shops. lol

----------


## easternobserver

> Just give City Hall a call and ask them.  After that, scream at them for not organizing on their website and not advertising enough AHEAD OF TIME to give everyone the chance to prepare to host freebie garage sale.


Dont you essentially have a garage sale every weekend at the Golden Goose Flea Market?

----------


## Thunder

> Dont you essentially have a garage sale every weekend at the Golden Goose Flea Market?


No, I do not.  I own and operate a business.

----------


## bombermwc

And take a look at how many people survive in the Flea Market world too. Half of the buy from the other half and hope to re-sell that same item again at a higher price. It's a loop that finally breaks when someone goes under.

----------


## Redskin 70

well, I did notice garage sales all over town and lots of cars were out there at the locaitons I noticed.

Just hope everyone that did this  had a good turnout.

----------


## Thunder

> And take a look at how many people survive in the Flea Market world too. Half of the buy from the other half and hope to re-sell that same item again at a higher price. It's a loop that finally breaks when someone goes under.


Nothing wrong with that.  Same with massive retailers, businesses, and companies.  They buy/order items at fraction of costs and resell skyhigh.  So, don't be saying bad about flea markets and vendors at those places.  Most people at flea markets do it for hobby.  Most of the profits are paid toward rent.  Its tough, because people still have the centuries-old mindset that flea markets must be cheap.  Well, that is not the case here, because due to crashed economy, many small businesses decided to relocate to flea markets to survive.

----------


## bombermwc

Please dont tell me you are comparing retail to flea markets. There's a huge difference between someone passing an antique around 30 stalls at the flea market and a furniture store selling an item from the manufacturer to the consumer. And if reatilers are leaving stores for the market, that's a pretty good sign that they are on their way out.

----------


## MadMonk

> I heard its coming up but cant find a date, anyone know?


Look around.  Del City IS a city-wide garage sale.
[Ba-dump-bump-pisshh!]  :LolLolLolLol: 
 :Sofa:

----------


## Thunder

> Look around.  Del City IS a city-wide garage sale.


*Incorrect.*

I highly advise a tour throughout the fabulous suburban city in the great state of Oklahoma within the great country in the world, the United States of America, which is unfortunately led by President Barrack Hussein Obama.  *sighs*  Del City...what a world.  What a city of a world. *faints*

----------


## Redskin 70

> Look around.  Del City IS a city-wide garage sale.
> [Ba-dump-bump-pisshh!]


go back where ya came from, your obviously boored............

----------


## MadMonk

> *Incorrect.*
> 
> I  highly advise a tour throughout the fabulous suburban city in the great  state of Oklahoma within the great country in the world, the United  States of America, which is unfortunately led by President Barrack  Hussein Obama.  *sighs*  Del City...what a world.  What a city of a  world. *faints*


I don't need to Thunder.  I lived in the area for a little over a year.  It has been a while since then, but a visit this past summer to the Del City high school area updated my impressions (not for the better).





> go back where ya came from, your obviously boored............


No, I'm not _boored_, but sometimes I do get _bored_.  Also, people of Del City cannot take a joke at their expense.

----------


## Thunder

DCHS is like the best ever!!!  We're #1 in the whole wide world!!!

----------


## Redskin 70

[QUOTE=MadMonk;468698]I don't need to Thunder.  I lived in the area for a little over a year.  It has been a while since then, but a visit this past summer to the Del City high school area updated my impressions (not for the better).



No, I'm not _boored_, but sometimes I do get _bored_.  Also, people of Del City cannot take a joke at their expense.[/QUOTspelled spelt it the way I intended.............

----------


## Redskin 70

Well, I must say that garage sale might have been a lucky day.
Came across a set of Indiana Carnival glass punch bowl set, NIB (never opened0  Now I dont usually go for geegahas,,,,,,,,,,,but I offered the guy $5.00 bucks and he said yeah
Just checked on the net and NIB like that for that set is between 100 and 200................not htat I can sale it now as the wife has spotted it...........sigh

----------

